# Datingbetrug



## Ali_klasi (2 Dezember 2018)

gibt es eigentlich seriöse Dating Anbieter oder wird man überall nur abgezockt ?


----------



## BenTigger (2 Dezember 2018)

Ja.


----------



## Heiko (2 Dezember 2018)

Die gibt es bestimmt. Die Frage ist, wie man die findet...


----------



## jupp11 (3 Dezember 2018)

https://www.tagesspiegel.de/themen/...test-dating-seiten-im-ueberblick/9304258.html


----------



## hFranz (27 März 2019)

Gibts denn da auch eine aktuelle Übersicht ?


----------



## BenTigger (27 März 2019)

Google?


----------



## jupp11 (28 März 2019)

hFranz schrieb:


> Gibts denn da auch eine aktuelle Übersicht ?


Ein Übersicht macht wenig Sinn. Google  hift  aber ohne
eine gehörige Portion  Mißtrauen, Wachsamkeit und Vorsicht  wird das nix.


----------



## Annika91 (5 Mai 2021)

Auf xxx (Werbung entfernt BT/MOD) gibt es neben der Auflistung der besten und seriösesten Datingseiten vor allem auch echte Rezensionen zu allen Anbietern. Aber im Grunde genommen kann man mit den großen/bekannten Portalen nichts falsch machen. Beziehst Du dich auf bestimme Börsen mit der Abzocke oder meintest Du das ganz allgemein?


----------



## habwasgelesen (5 Mai 2021)

Mich nervt jede Spam!


----------



## BenTigger (5 Mai 2021)

Mich auch


----------

